# Bipolar with depression



## dballard2004 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like some advice on this please.  How would you code bipolar currently depressed with anxiety?  I am thinking that each one would have to be coded separately.  Any thoughts?


----------



## swaniger (Aug 3, 2009)

Look at code 296.5X


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

